
Scaler Academy Review by Swapnil Mahajan - sonalid1705
https://dev.to/scaleracademy/scaler-academy-review-how-scaler-academy-helped-me-grab-my-dream-job-at-google-2d0j
======
sonalid1705
Read our Scaler Swapnil Mahajan's complete journey in his own words, where he
shares how he began his preparation from scratch, motivation amongst failures
during the journey, secrets to his not-giving up attitude, the contribution of
Scaler Academy to grab his dream job at Google and most importantly, his
advice for individuals who want to aim higher in life.

